

Show HN: Piglet, the fluent parser - Dervall
http://binarysculpting.com/2012/03/13/introducing-piglet/

======
bunderbunder
Sounds a lot like Irony, a LALR parser generator where you define grammars in
C#.

<http://irony.codeplex.com>

Irony also includes a quite useful "Grammar Explorer" app that's helpful for
testing & debugging grammars.

~~~
Dervall
Yes, it's absolutely in the same vein, though Piglet is intended for smaller
uses than using for full languages. I was gunning for a small tool that's easy
to use an easy to integrate, and with the coolness factor and useabilty that
fluency gives you.

Irony is a great tool indeed!

~~~
bunderbunder
It's definitely got the coolness factor; I really like how the fluent
interface works out. Have to say, given the number of brittle, cobbled-
together hand-written mini-parsers I've both produced and used, I wouldn't
mind seeing this take off. :)

